
Blockchain-enforced ponzi reaches 250 participants – uses an Ethereum contract - eholm
http://www.ethereumpyramid.com/
======
jimrandomh
> In case it's not clear yet: This is less about getting insanely rich and
> more about demonstrating what an Ethereum contract can do. Where previously
> you would have needed a middleman, who has a lot of control over the process
> (maintains a list of participants, administers payouts, etc.), you can now
> have a programmable, transparent and incorruptible middleman on the
> blockchain.

Technologically speaking, this is pretty neat. I just wish the tech demo was
absolutely-anything-else.

